# Cubers in Hong Kong



## Cube_Zero (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi, are there any cubers in Hong Kong who can speak English and are around 10 to 12 years old? Younger than 10 is okay too, 10-12 is preferred (although 16 year olds and others are also welcome, everyone is welcome). If you are a cuber that fits this description, please reply to this thread and add your email so I can contact you. Or you can find me at* [email protected]. *Thank you all!


----------



## Cube_Zero (Apr 14, 2019)

In ShenZhen is also okay, though in Hong Kong would be better as it is more convienjtent for me. Thank you!


----------



## the pokeninja (Sep 12, 2019)

Cube_Zero said:


> Hi, are there any cubers in Hong Kong who can speak English and are around 10 to 12 years old? Younger than 10 is okay too, 10-12 is preferred (although 16 year olds and others are also welcome, everyone is welcome). If you are a cuber that fits this description, please reply to this thread and add your email so I can contact you. Or you can find me at* [email protected]. *Thank you all!



I live in hong kong, though I am quite slow (best time 58 seconds).


----------



## Yogicat (Sep 18, 2019)

I am also from Hong Kong and very very slow (3x3 PB around 37s).


----------

